
Visual Studio 2017 now fully supports Python and Django - vanflymen
https://www.visualstudio.com/vs/python/
======
msmm
I just bought VS 2015 in Oct 2016 and there is no upgrade path to VS 2017.
Microsoft sold me legacy product and support says I have to pay again. This is
still good old money hungry Microsoft that is trying to lure developer into
their tools trap.

~~~
Maarten88
Should have taken the version with MSDN subscription: that one includes VS
upgrades, various Windows licenses and even some Azure credits.

~~~
msmm
Why should I pay for things I don't need? Every other company offers upgrade
paths but not Microsoft. Had I known earlier they don't care about small devs
I would have bought something else.

~~~
olie
> Why should I pay for things I don't need?

You don't have to, but you are saying that you need to upgrade.

> Every other company offers upgrade paths but not Microsoft.

Many companies are moving to a SaaS model. Some, like Adobe and Autodesk,
don't sell perpetual licenses at all. For engineering software you've always
had to pay maintenance fees.

> Had I known earlier they don't care about small devs I would have bought
> something else.

Community edition is free for individuals and five licenses for small
companies.

I get that you're disappointed that you can't upgrade for a cheaper price, but
the perpetual, or standalone, license isn't for people who need upgrades and
it says so clearly on the page (which might not have been there when you
purschased it though):

"If all you need is the current version of Visual Studio Professional, you can
make a one-time standalone license purchase. If you need new versions of
Visual Studio Professional, access to Visual Studio Team Services, or have
short-term needs then the Visual Studio Professional monthly subscription may
be a better option."

[https://www.visualstudio.com/vs/pricing/](https://www.visualstudio.com/vs/pricing/)

~~~
msmm
Monthly subscription was not available for me in October.

> but the perpetual, or standalone, license isn't for people who need upgrades

This is endemic to Microsoft. Every other software I bought had discounted
upgrade options. They also didn't say "hey we release new version in few
months and will abandon this one and you will not be able to upgrade"

Maybe I am spoiled by other companies. Microsoft is certainly not small
business friendly. Their support also was pathetic. It took them couple of
months to say I can't upgrade.

~~~
gruez
>They also didn't say "hey we release new version in few months and will
abandon this one and you will not be able to upgrade"

But preview builds for 2017 were available as early as march 2016, which
comined with the prominent no upgrades included notice, should have told you
the same thing.

~~~
msmm
I didn't see that. Was not aware of 2017 until it has been released.

------
howfun
I don't think it is a good idea for Python development to depend on Microsoft
products. Eclipse with Pydev is an amazing option for example, and many people
swear PyCharm is great.

~~~
msmm
I am staying away from Microsoft tools. They just want to lock you in and then
suck all the money.

~~~
christogreeff
Lock you in? To what? I see it as just another option (tool) of the many
available tools out there. If it is better than the rest and makes it easier
to build solutions, I would consider paying for it.

~~~
msmm
And when you decide to switch to Linux your VS becomes useless

~~~
anta40
If you already had cross-platform in mind, then I guess don't consider C#, or
any .NET stuffs.

Use something like Java or Python, instead.

Anyway, MS don't force you to use their technologies :p

~~~
mixedCase
C# and .Net (both versions) are cross platform. Core being made from the
ground up to be cross platform.

------
saboot
Main gripe I have with PTVS: Please improve doc rendering, you can use sphinx
to create rendered docs as Spyder does very well. It makes coding so much
easier for use mortals you have not memorized numpy and every caveat. I'm
specifically talking about the very large docs in functions, rendered
equations, links and references. Putting all of that in intellisense hoverbox
is unusable, make a separate window box.

Otherwise it's pretty good. I actually use both Spyder and PTVS and am unhappy
with both. Bad doc rendering in PTVS, no git in Spyder.

------
rubayeet
Is this Windows only? I downloaded VS 2017 on OS X and the installer does not
show the option "Web & Cloud > Python Development" as described in this
link[0].

[0][https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/visualstudio/python/install...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/visualstudio/python/installation#visual-studio-2017)

~~~
oblio
Visual Studio for Mac is a lie, mostly. It has nothing to do with Visual
Studio, I doubt they share any code. If they do, it's very little and very
recent.

VS Mac doesn't support VS extensions. And a lot of other VS things.

~~~
josteink
They share code, but only at the core. Check out the Visual Studio for Mac
thread for more details:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14308754](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14308754)

Basically, it's not a full port, and it's probably not ever going to be, but
they're trying to gradually make them more alike in terms of features.

In that regard they had to start somewhere, and as such, .NET was the obvious
candidate for a first release.

~~~
frik
VS for Mac is a rebranded MonoDevelop IDE (former Xamarin company)
[http://www.monodevelop.com/](http://www.monodevelop.com/)

~~~
christogreeff
Parts of MonoDevelop, not just a rebrand.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14309709](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14309709)

------
godzillabrennus
Does this hold true with the Mac version of visual studio? The site says
Windows and Linux.

~~~
oblio
The Linux support is for remote debugging:

[https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/visualstudio/python/debuggi...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/visualstudio/python/debugging-cross-platform-remote)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14335011](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14335011)

------
nuclx
The title is misleading as (from my understanding) no Django-specific features
are supported. VS2017 'fully supports' Django as well as Flask as well as any
other python library.

~~~
asadjb
Looking at the documentation[1] there is a bit of Django specific support,
including IntelliSense in Django templates, debugging for Django templates,
and some support for manage.py commands.

[1][https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/visualstudio/python/templat...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/visualstudio/python/template-django)

------
hprotagonist
I'm pretty sold on PyCharm for my full-blown python IDE needs.

Anyone with experience with both willing to report the pros and cons? Let's
assume i already have access to the pro versions of both.

~~~
msmm
Pycharm burns memory, is slow and has a lot of bugs. But still it is the best
options

------
atrudeau
I see no mention of Mypy for static type checking. I sure hope this is on the
road map.

------
mozumder
Does this environment extend to the full stack of Redis and Postgres?

~~~
skynode
I don't think there are any MS obstacles to running instances of Postgresql
and Redis at the backend while developing on VS2017.

------
acoderhasnoname
I am curious is there anyone seriously developing django application in
windows?...

~~~
andybak
I imagine there are many people who can't choose their deployment and
development platform but can choose their language and framework.

